# Dateien Gesperrt. Was soll ich tun?



## Lesbos (4 März 2016)

Hallo. Brauche Hilfe. Gestern lief alles gut, heute kann ich nicht Mal meine Urlaubfotos ansehen. Ich bekomme eine Meldung auf dem Desktop, dass alles mit RSA 2048 gesperrt ist und ich kann für Locky Decrypter in Bitcoin bezahlen - dann wird alles entsperrt. 
Ich verstehe nicht was ist das, was Bitcoin ist und wie ich das Weg machen kann. Jetzt habe ich bischen nachgelesen über die Sache bei http://myspybot.com/decrypt-locky-files/ , aber trotzdem verstehe gar nichts. Können Sie mir bitte helfen.


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2016)

Nö. System neu aufspielen und Datensicherung zurückspielen.
Wenns keine Datensicherung gibt >>> byebye Urlaubsbilder
Sorry daß ich Dir nichts besseres sagen kann, aber so siehts leider aus


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2016)

Es bedeutet, du hast dir ein unerwünschtes Programm eingefangen.
Du hattest bestimmt eine Spammail mit Anhang bekommen und diesen hast du dann geöffnet.
Damit hast du ein Erpresserprogram gestartet, welches nun alle deine Dateien verschlüsselt (quasi Zip mit Passwort).
Nun kommt die Erpressung mit dem Hinweis, Zahle Geld (Bitcoin) dann bekommst du das Passwort.
Nur ob du nach Zahlung wirklich ein Passwort bekommst, ist seeeehr fraglich.


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2016)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...eber-5000-Infektionen-pro-Stunde-3111774.html

http://praxistipps.chip.de/locky-virus-entfernen_46382

https://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/v...-computervirus-locky-ist-selber-ein-trojaner/


----------



## AmandaTrezege_29 (21 März 2016)

Hallo, Locky Ransomware Beschreibung 

http://linkagratis.net/virus-de-ficheiros-locky/

in deutscher Sprache http://linkmailer.de/viren/locky-datei


Modedit:  Beiträge getackert


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2016)

Was ich für mich als praktikabel erachtet habe (schon lange)
Adhoc-Sicherung in die Cloud. Bisher mit 30-Tage Versionsgarantie - jetzt wird der Speicher eh zu klein, d.h. ich stocke auf die Business-Variante auf die unbegrenzten Speicher und unbegrenzte Vesionsspeicherung beinhaltet.
D.h. selbst wenn Locky meine Daten verschlüsselt (und dann die verschlüsselten ja trotzdem hochgeladen werden) kann ich soweit zurückgehen und alles danach einfach löschen. Dann setze ich den Rechner neu auf - ist nach Virenbefall sowieso obligatorisch - und ziehe mir meinen sauberen Datenbestand wieder runter


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2016)

Bei welchem Anbieter speicherst Du, @Hippo?


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2016)

Dropbox Business, momentan noch Dropbox Pro


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2016)

Sind aber Amis...


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2016)

Wenn die meine Steuererklärung lesen krieg ich ein Care-Paket ...
Klar, Firmengeheimnisse würde ich da nicht ablegen - aber der Rest ...


----------



## Romika (2 Mai 2016)

Hey Hippo. Dropbox habe ich auch früher benutzt. Wollte damals haben nur weil ich den auf dem PC und auf dem Phone haben konnte. Aber Dropbox ist gierig. Geben nur 2 GB kostenlos. Jetzt benutze B-blaze. http://www.virus-entferner.de/online-speicher-empfehlung/
Dein Problem mit dem Virus kenne ich nicht, aber virus-entferner schreibt, dass es eine Lösung gibt. (habe gerade gesehen auf der Seite) Schicke dir Link zum lesen, hoffe hilft mit deinem Problem: http://www.virus-entferner.de/2016/02/18/locky-virus-beseitigen-und-dateien-entsperren/


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2016)

Romika schrieb:


> virus-entferner schreibt, dass es eine Lösung gibt.
> 
> http://www.virus-entferner.de/2016/02/18/locky-virus-beseitigen-und-dateien-entsperren/


Klingt ja alles simpelsupergeil! Nur, der Rechner ist - meiner Erfahrung nach - gesperrt, da kommt man weder an den Wiederherstellungspunkt noch an die Möglichkeit ran, Software zur Entschlüsselung installieren und ausführen zu können. Der Computer wird schlichtweg eingefroren.


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2016)

@Romika - das Blaze von dem die hier schreiben ist ein reines Backup-System.
Abgesehen davon - ICH habe kein Problem. Ich verwende das DB-Business, das kostet mich 10 €/mon. mit Features die mir Blaze nicht bietet.
Und das ist mir die Bequemlichkeit der Dropbox wert. Speziell der automatische Abgleich mit meinen ganzen Rechnern - das möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Für jemand der eine reine Backup-Lösung sucht scheint das Blaze aber nicht die schlechteste Lösung zu sein.

@Reducal - der Locky läßt glaube ich - zumindest in den ersten Varianten noch den Zugriff aufs System zu. Der ander Lumpazi ist der Petya - und der sperrt schon die Haustür zu.

Wär mir aber sowas von pups - wenn ich so ein Teilchen auf dem Recher habe wird der sowas von geplättet daß der nach menschlichem Ermessen virenfrei ist und zur Not lege ich das Ding noch über Nacht in Alkohol ein.
Dann neues System drauf, Daten drauf und gut. 
Kostet einen Tag Arbeit, aber ich habe wieder ein sauberes System.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2016)

Erpressungs-Trojaner-Petya-geknackt-Passwort-Generator-veroeffentlicht

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...tlicht-3167064.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.atom


----------



## Lesbos (5 Juli 2016)

Danke an alle! Die Seuche ist weg. Das Team von virus-entferner.de hat mir einen Tipp gegeben wie man entsperrt. Ich habe mein PC 3 Wochen lang ausgeschaltet gehabt, habe Angst gehabt einzuschalten. Jetzt läuft!
P.S. Vor Paar Tagen habe ich gelesen, dass Locky Ransomware jetzt anders genannt wird, und zwar Zepto: http://soft2secure.com/knowledgebase/zepto-files-virus Hier kann man auf Englisch nachlesen. Bleepingcomputer schreibt auch einige Infos zum Thema. Ransomware Profis haben jetzt wieder zu tun.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2016)

Schön daß es auch mal wieder eine Rückmeldung eines Betroffenen gibt. Das ist auch für uns eine Motivation weiterzumachen


----------



## PresseFrau (12 Oktober 2016)

@Lesbos wie schön, dass sich das Problem bei Ihnen gelöst hat. Solche Trojaner haben mittlerweile immer mehr Menschen auf Ihren Rechnern und kommen nicht mehr an ihre privaten Dateien. ich bin vom SWR Fernsehen und möchte die Menschen gern besser über das Problem "Ransomeware" aufklären. Wäre Sie evtl. bereit, uns Ihre Geschichte noch einmal vor der Kamera zu erzählen? Dann melden Sie sich doch mal bei mir: [email protected]. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen!


----------

